# Drywall seams cracking all over



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Somehow I suspect a bango is involved.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Or mesh tape. Doesn't matter if right tape or wrong tape or no tape must be re-done. To just re-mud will crack later must be re-taped. Really think it's just a bad mud job not settling since the cracks apparently just follow the seams in all directions.


----------



## dhd42 (May 23, 2011)

I figure it was a bad job done by the homeowner before who loved to DIY but had no clue. I've been having any of his projects repaired since we moved. 
Not knowing about this how would it be done correctly? I know I will get a pro to fix this but I want to be sure I know what needs done so it is done right. 
Since I know this is caused from the DIYer that lived here before do I have all his work redone even if I don't see the seams now. I figure we will see the rest later since I now know he did this wrong.
Thank you.
Dave


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Dig into a spot and see what is the cause---

If it is mesh tape failure,you can tape over it----

If it is paper tape not bonded, then you may need to pull out the bad tape.

I suspect mesh with the wrong mud---


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Can you guys shed some light on why mesh tape is inferior to paper?

At least according to this package label, mesh is "stronger." :001_unsure:

Is that just marketing propaganda?

You may have to click the enlarge option to read the label.


----------



## dhd42 (May 23, 2011)

I'm thinking they used paper tape as I recall seeing some in the garage when we moved in the home. If in fact it is paper tape how would I remove it before re-taping the drywall?
Dave


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

It doesn't look like they used any type of drywall tape to me. :no:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Mesh tape has no strength against any movement. Simply cut a piece and pull on opposing corners. This means it must get it's strength from the mud. I believe on that roll somewhere it will so to use with setting (hot mud) not pre mixed. 
also you really can't use it in corners and get a really nice square corner because it won't crease, now you need 2 tapes.

I have used it on some small repairs but that is really all I think it's good for.


----------

